# Mein (OLD) Slayer knackt.



## wilson (25. März 2007)

Und zwar nervtötend. Steuersatz und Tretlager wurden gereinigt und gefettet und es knackt immer noch. Die Sattelstütze ists nicht, da's auch im Wiegetritt knackt. Woran könnts liegen?


----------



## LuisWoo (25. März 2007)

Schwingenlagerbolzen am Tretlager rausbauen, alles reinigen, ev. Korrosionsstellen beseitigen, dünn fetten und wieder zusammenbauen. (Schraube mit Loctide mittelfest versehen) -dann dürfte wieder Ruhe einkehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (26. März 2007)

Eventuell das Hauptlager. Entweder du baust die Kurbel ab und überprüfst es, oder drück einfach mal mit dem Fuß ordentlich kurz hinterm Lager auf den Hinterbau. Wenn es knackt ist es nicht gut.
Dann kannst du wie von LuisWoo erklärt verfahren oder musst die Lager wechslen (lassen).


----------



## MWU406 (26. März 2007)

könnt aber auch die Kupferbüchse an der vorderen (? oder doch hinteren) Dämpferachse sein... Die hab ich schon zweimal getauscht (11.000km) und danach war jedesmal Ruhe...


----------



## kupe1801 (26. März 2007)

Schnellspanner zu fest bzw. zu locker!


----------



## Der Toni (26. März 2007)

Kettenblattschrauben?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2007)

Habe mein Knacken an den Zuganschlägen gefunden!
Beim Einfedern haben dich die Drähte der Züge in der Endkappe gestaucht und sind dann mit einem Knack gespungen.
Einfach mal einen Tropfen Öl in die Kappe und in den Anschlage am Rahmen.

Welche Laufräder fährst du?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Flyman (27. März 2007)

probier erstmal mit WD 40 Kriechöl alle beweglichen Teile des Hinterbaus zu einzusprühen. Meistens ist nur irgendwo dreck drin was das knacken verursachen kann.
Falls das nicht hilft könnten auch die Dämpferschrauben verbogen sein (ein altes old Slayer Leiden). Habs bei mir in Griff bekommen mit Schrauben in 12.4er Härte die das Gewinde nur ganz am Ende haben. (Hab längere Schrauben auf die passende Länge zugeschnitten, hält nun auch beim Dirtjumpen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2007)

Von WD40 kann ich nur abraten!

1. Am Gleitlager kann es sein, dass der Kunststoff quillt.
2. Zuviel WD40 kann unter den Dichtungen durch in Lager gelangen. Dort verflüssigt es dann das Fett sodass es auch unter der Dichtung rauslaufen kann.

Lieber etwas dickflüssigeres Kettenöl nehmen und immer nur ein Lager schmieren.
Wenn mann das Lager so ausfindig gemacht hat, sollte man den Kram zerlegen und alle Kontaktstellen und Schrauben mit Kupferpaste zusammenbauen.

WD40 hält außerdem nur eine kurze Zeit, ist keine Dauerlösung.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Soulbrother (27. März 2007)

Noch einer (TIP) aus eigener Erfahrung,Sattelrohr  und Stütze ordentlich säubern,wieder reinstecken und den Spanner fest genug spannen.
(Oftmals reicht es auch schon,nur den Spanner fester anzuziehen.)


----------



## MWU406 (2. April 2007)

was hat denn jetzt geknackt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2007)

Ich hoffe es sind nicht deine Kniee?!


----------



## wilson (2. April 2007)

MWU406 schrieb:


> was hat denn jetzt geknackt?



Nach Ausbau der Hauptschwinge und Reinigung sowie tüchtiger Fettung der Reduzierhülse ist zumindest beim Trockentest in der Garage vorerst mal Ruhe. Hatte noch nicht die Zeit, das Ganze aufm Trail zu testen.

In diesem Zusammenhang noch eine Frage. Bei bikeaction steht, man dürfe kein Fett zwischen die Reduzierhülse und den Kipphebel tun. Welches ist denn der Kipphebel und wo genau darf nun kein Fett ran?


----------



## LuisWoo (2. April 2007)

Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.  Aus meiner Sicht ist der Kipphebel die Umlenkwippe, die den Dämpfer ansteuert. Die Reduzierhülse im Dämpferauge liegt ja an der Wippe an. Wenn jetzt die Kontaktstelle gefettet ist, kommt Unruhe die Verbindung, da die Bohrung der Umlenkwippe ein paar Zehntel grösser ist als der Lagerbolzen. Das kann dann auch ein Knacken auslösen oder den Verschleiss der Dämpferbuchse beschleunigen. Deswegen sollte man da auf Fett verzichten. Es reicht, wenn zwischen Dämpferauge und Reduzierhülse eine dünne Fettschicht ist.

Und ja, WD40 ist Gift für Wälz- und Gleitlager 

Gruss


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2007)

Wo soll kein Fett hin?
Hab das nicht so recht kappiert. 
Fahre seit 1998 an allen 3D- Link Hinterbauten Kupferpaste an allen Kontaktstellen.
Eigentlich Problemlos.

Wenn ihr von der Lagerstelle am Sattelrohr sprecht, wird das Lager doch durch die Verschraubung auf die Achse gepresst. Also kommt der Halt doch durch den Druck zwischen Lagerinnenring und der Achse?
Nicht im Loch des Lagers?

Woher habt ihr die Info?

Andreas


----------



## wilson (3. April 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Woher habt ihr die Info?
> 
> Andreas



www.bikeaction.de


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2007)

Ah, danke.

Damit sind die kleinen Alu- Halbachsen in Dämpferauge gemeint.

Die waren bei schon so oft kapput, dass ich aus den alten eine Halskette für meine Freundin machen konnte.
Ob mit oder ohne Fett war kein Unterschied.
Nach 600km (oder 1,5 Wochen Gardasee) waren sie hin.
Alu ist einfach ein denkbar schlechter Reibpartner für die Buchsen.

Bin jetzt auf Kunststoff umgestiegen, schein länger zu halten und ist billiger.


Andreas

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuisWoo (3. April 2007)

Genau, zwischen den Alu-Halbachsen und Kipp, bzw. Umlenkhebel sollte kein Fett verwendet werden. So hab ich das aus der Bikeaction-Anleitung rausgelesen. Kann mich auch täuschen....

@RockyRider: Hält die Dämpferbuchse länger wenn man die Alu-Halbachsen öfters tauscht? Wie sind da deine Erfahrungen? Wie lange fährst Du schon die Kunststoffteile?
Ansonsten hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, da ne durchgehende Achse mit Distanzscheiben zu verbauen. Die Dämpferbuchse schleift sich schon ziemlich schnell aus....


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2007)

Von der durchgehenden Achse ist oft die Rede.

Aber das wichtigste ist, dass du Stahl verwendest.
Schau mal unter www.igus.de nach.
Dort findest irgendwo bei den Produktbeschreibungen auch die Info über die besten Reibpartner für die jeweiligen Kunststoffe.
Es sind Diagramme mit der Nutzungsdauer abhängig vom Reibpartner.
Es gibt auch verschiedne Stähle.

Habe schon Kunststoffbuchsen gefahren die doppelt so lange gehalten haben als die Originalen,also 1.200km.

Die von Igus versuche ich gerade, kann noch nix dazu sagen.

Andreas


----------



## Wandlerin (7. April 2007)

Wenn die Deus Lagerschalen sind, lönnte auch dein Innenlager die Ursache sein...wenn ja Wechsel auf Acros dann haste ein bestens Gelagertes und Gedichtetes Innenlager!

Läuft bei einem Freund tadellos (nachdem 4! Deus-Lager veratzt sind-incl. Knacken, dass jetzt nicht mehr da ist)


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2007)

Acros- Lager haben bei mir auch nicht länger gehalten.
Die Dichtungen sind fast gleich.

Allerdings kann man bei Acros die Kunststoffeinsätze rausnehmen und das Lager voll Fett packen und ggf. austasuchen.

Andreas


----------



## wilson (9. April 2007)

Es war definitiv das Hauptschwingenlager. Demontiert, gesäubert und gefettet und Ruhe ist.

Tnx für die Tipps!


----------



## decolocsta (4. Juni 2007)

Hab zz. auch ein Kacken, dem geh ich aber langsam und sehr sicher auf die Schliche....habs eingegrenzt auf Hauptlager oder Innelager...naja, wir werden sehen...


----------



## SlayMe (4. Juni 2007)

Na, da schließe ich mich doch gleich an. Nach vier Jahren ohne jede Wartung melden sich auf einmal die Lager - Schweine die!
Das Knarzen kommt irgendwo vom Umlenkhebel. Spiel habe ich keins entdeckt, aber es macht Lärm. Je länger die Fahrt gestern dauerte, desto lauter wurde es. Besonders nach Pausen wars sehr laut.
Nun habe ich gestern alle Schrauben gelöst und ein bischen Fett raufgemacht, aber wie die beiden Schrauben oben aus den Sitzstreben zu bekommen sind, erschließt sich mir nicht.
Hat da einer einen Tipp?
Übrigens knarzt es nur, da ich NACH VIER JAHREN erstmals einige Schrauben in dem Bereich festgezogen habe, das war vor der Tour.


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2007)

Nochmal zur sicherheit, Fett ja, oder nein???


----------



## BommelMaster (8. Juni 2007)

bei mir wars bis gestern das hintere lager über der hr achse. das war nicht ganz festgeschraubt. hab shco alles zerlegt und gereinigt von kurbel bis hauptlager usw. nur die eine schraube hinten bei der scheibenbremse war nicht ganz angezogen. das war der übeltäter


----------



## SlayMe (10. Juni 2007)

So, ich denke mal, dass ich das Knacken an meinem Rad auc gefunden habe. Es scheint die hintere Dämpferbuchse gewesen zu sein. Da sah es schon ein bischen vermoddert aus. Gesäubert und gefettet und nun knackt es zumindest bisher nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

